# IVF - Buserelin &cysts



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Its me again  
I went in today for my scan (Day 15 of down regging) and even though i had a second bleed just few days ago, the scan showed i still have a thick lining and this is because of a cyst! I've now been asked to double the dose of buserelin and come back for a scan next week. 
My question is how common is this? i'm so scared and nervous as i feel it can't already be over before i've even started    
The Dr said something about aspirating the cyst if by next week it hasn't gone down. 
Should i expect to start bleeding again?? What will doubling the dose of buserelin do? 
HELP!!
love 
ayla
PS. i met a lovely girl outside the Wolfson clinic today waiting for it to open. Do you post here by any chance??


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Ayla, sorry things aren't going straight forward. This can happen in up to 30% of cycles; I always advise patients that this can happen and delay treatment by 1 or 2 weeks. Occasionally have to stop cycle and then start again. The higher dose may help your body to bleed and that may also get rid of the cyst.
Sarah


----------

